# is your snake gender confused?



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this is a simple test i divesed to tell if your snake is gay or not, you must know the gender of your snake before you can really tell if your snake is gay, if your in denial that your snake is gay, then this can help choose its gender to please you

answer yes/no

1. When your snake slithers, does it strut it stuff?

2. When your snake parks does it take up two or 3 parking spaces but denies it and says it looks fine?

3. Does your snake take a long time to get ready for an outing?

4.Is your snake picky about its food?

5. Does your snake re-arange its tank and call in five "buddies" to help him do it?

6. Is your snake active and never lazy?

7. Does your snake prefere to listen to liberachie and admire his work instead of rock?

8. Does your snake go away and hide when he/she watchs you and your mate do it?

9. Is your snake considerate of its weight?

10. When you tell your snake he/she is wrong, does it flick its tongue and look away?

11. Does your snake check out female snakes, or male snakes?

12. Does you snake continue to convince you Mass. State is a much better state for you and he/she?

13. Does your snake pretend to dress up?

14. Is your snake sensitive and bitchs about everything?

15. Do you catch your snake masterbating to female snakes or guy snakes? (sure sign)

16. Does your snake only let you hold it if it is feeling "pretty"?

17. Does your snake eat bananas and or mice with a firm grip on the main part and smears it around his/hers lips before biting into it (like filo)

18. When your naked and male (hot!) and stand in front of your snake, does it close its eyes or check you out?

19. Does your snake put its head by its ass and licks it or on its back?

20. Does your snake spend an excessive amount of time in the bathroom?

if you answer yes to more than half of these (especially these 15, 18, 2, 5, 7, 12) then you my friend are the proud owner of a female snake, or a completly gay snake

its ok is your snake is gender-confused, we all are at some point in our life, just let your snake be gay and go out and buy it a gay porno magaazine and you and your snake can really connect.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

tisk, Lu's back, and he hasn't changed a bit!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*crickets chirping*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry sorry sorry, i was baked when i wrote this and didnt have the slightest clue i did write this

soprry to all it offends, you can delete it


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, no offence.
was good for a laugh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> lol, no offence.
> was good for a laugh
> [snapback]876654[/snapback]​










it wasent even good enough for a chuckle


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> it wasent even good enough for a chuckle
> [snapback]876680[/snapback]​


I know, but the fact that he wrote it was definately worth a chuckle


----------

